
Show HN: A hierarchical Markdown notetaking tool with mouse/tablet drawing - msoloviev
https://github.com/blackhole89/notekit/
======
wodenokoto
Just reading the description makes me wonder if I should switch from Mac to a
pc laptop with a digitizer in the screen.

Great concept, best of luck to the developer!

------
yodon
This ticks a great set of checkboxes but at least for me it misses the
critical ones because it can't be run on iOS or Android devices.

~~~
msoloviev
As I see it, the expectations I'd have towards a mobile note-taking tool (like
Google Keep) are different enough that I think it should be a separate
program. Folder structure would be fairly cumbersome to navigate on a
cellphone, and few keyboards make it particularly easy to type the symbols
that control Markdown styling; on the other hand, you'd probably really want
solid support for shopping/TODO lists and the like, for which Google's tiling
organisation paradigm seems very useful.

